# Stimulus Stimulus



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idU...0090421?sp=true



> [SIZE=24pt]*Global economic crisis hits German sex industry*[/SIZE]Mon Apr 20, 2009 10:06pm EDT
> 
> By Erik Kirschbaum
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

"Our offer might sound like it's too good to be true, but it's real. You can eat as much as you want, drink as much as you want and have as much sex as you want."

For 70 Euros? Ummm...I can just imagine what the 'ladies' look like. And the food and drink....gurge.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh boy, eat some reheated chicken and throw back a few crappy light beers before proceeding to stuff hump Sandpaper Sally for the rest of the night. Who wouldn't jump at that chance?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 22, 2009)

The ladies could be some out of work engineers looking to make a buck. I'm all for supporting fellow out of work engineers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Oh boy, eat some reheated chicken and throw back a few crappy light beers before proceeding to stuff hump Sandpaper Sally for the rest of the night. Who wouldn't jump at that chance?



That reminds me of csb's nasty joke.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 22, 2009)

Seriously? Y'all just breezed right by this one?



> Free shuttle buses, *discounts for seniors* and taxi drivers, as well as "day passes" are among marketing strategies designed to keep business going.


I don't think they're talking high school.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 22, 2009)

I was too busy trying to figure out why the taxi drivers get a discount...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

A little bit of road head for the drivers bringing your clientele to your brothel is just good business.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2009)

Is anyone on this board engaged? I'd like to arrange an international bachelor party.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> Is anyone on this board engaged? I'd like to arrange an international bachelor party.


Dude is. He is getting married this summer.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 22, 2009)

WE'RE GOING TO GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 22, 2009)

we visited Aachen three times on various day trips when we took the kids to europe a few years ago and I managed to go thru the red light district each time.

I really did not want to go thru there with my wife and kids in the car, but the one way streets kept steering us through there when we were on our way back to the timeshare. I did not realize that it was a marketing plan by the city economic development council!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

This definitely sounds like a good time to discover my German heritage!


----------



## dastuff (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't type long... on way to germany... :bandevil:


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> "Our offer might sound like it's too good to be true, but it's real. You can eat as much as you want, drink as much as you want and have as much sex as you want."
> For 70 Euros? Ummm...I can just imagine what the 'ladies' look like. And the food and drink....gurge.



i dunno, might be worth a look. . . :bananadoggywow:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 22, 2009)

cement said:


> we visited Aachen three times on various day trips when we took the kids to europe a few years ago and I managed to go thru the red light district each time.
> I really did not want to go thru there with my wife and kids in the car, but the one way streets kept steering us through there when we were on our way back to the timeshare. I did not realize that it was a marketing plan by the city economic development council!


I've been to Aachen. About the only thing to see there is the big church that is home to Charlamagne's throne.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've been to Aachen. About the only thing to see there is the big church that is home to Charlamagne's throne redlight district, and maybe swing by the big church on the way back to the airport.



Fixed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Fixed.


I didn't even know they had a red light district. But it wouldn't have mattered if they did because we went to Amsterdam on the same trip and saw THE red light district.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I didn't even know they had a red light district. But it wouldn't have mattered if they did because we went to Amsterdam on the same trip and saw THE red light district.



Seeing it is one thing, it's far better to _experience _ it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Seeing it is one thing, it's far better to _experience _ it.


That's one experience that may last you the rest of your life. Sure, they have to get tested for STDs, but there is a time period between those tests...


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

not to mention that fuzzy part of the STD gestation period where it may or may not show up on the test yet, but it may or may not already be contagious...


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegas was made for gamblers too


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's one experience that may last you the rest of your life. Sure, they have to get tested for STDs, but there is a time period between those tests...



I think they should be more worried about what I'll give to THEM.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Speaking of venerial diseases, I was out to dinner last weekend with my brother and his wife and I went to the restroom while we were waiting on our food. So I'm standing at the urinal taking a leak and all of a sudden the guy standing at the urinal next to me starts announcing in a very loud voice...."aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, it buuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns, it buuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns." It was quite unnerving to say the least.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

:blowup: :mf_pain: uke:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ seriously. Why the guy felt he needed to announce that to all that were in attendance is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 23, 2009)

cement said:


> Vegas was made for gamblers too


:bananadoggywow:


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ seriously. Why the guy felt he needed to announce that to all that were in attendance is beyond my comprehension.


pretty f'n funny though... I may try that one nextime I'm in a public restroom...


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

ya know....

_tight times for the world's oldest profession_

"tight" might not be the right word here...


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2009)

dude said:


> pretty f'n funny though... I may try that one nextime I'm in a public restroom...


when you are in there the same time as your future father in law. yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 23, 2009)

dude said:


> ya know....
> 
> _tight times for the world's oldest profession_
> 
> "tight" might not be the right word here...


There's exercises for that, you know. These girls are _professionals._


----------

